# 1941 schwinn canti project..... woahs



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok so i pulled the listing on this hanging tank and began to file down where the tank rubbed on frame....problem is there is a big gap thats bugging me..... im tempted to leave it alone as the tank is thin now after the filing in the area needing more filing to get it closer to the head tube....question is do the originals rest right up to the head tube or are there gaps in the originals too?? the last piture is the bike id like to build....one of the first 1941s i saw on thee net in 1998.....


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 10, 2014)

Should it not be just like the 38 canti tank a couple of threads over?  It rest right against the head tube.


----------



## jkent (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's my '38...V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnspastic (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice project you have their though something looks odd about the top tube to steer tube placement , looks a bit low .
Mark


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 12, 2014)

schwinnspastic said:


> Nice project you have their though something looks odd about the top tube to steer tube placement , looks a bit low .
> Mark




Good catch...looking at it now, you seem correct about that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 12, 2014)

Some 41 frames had a slightly taller steering tube


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2014)

I think Schwinnspastic caught the problem. It the top tube was a little higher the tank would go up against the headtube. V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 12, 2014)

*argggggggg!*

so if i had used a pre 41 frame...it may have fit like a glove.... sucks


----------



## bikeguy (Jul 12, 2014)

Simple fix. Just splice some metal into the front of that tank tab(s) and trim to fit.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 12, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> so if i had used a pre 41 frame...it may have fit like a glove.... sucks



That's how some fit....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 12, 2014)

*after reviewing some old picture*

looks like Dave K's 38ish canti had a gap too....as he had a repop tank as well.....i may just leave mine as is for the time being...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 13, 2014)

*ummmmmmmmmmmmmm*

how would i do this on aluminum? its not a steel tank..... JB weld??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 13, 2014)

*..................*



bikeguy said:


> Simple fix. Just splice some metal into the front of that tank tab(s) and trim to fit.




how would i do this on aluminum? its not a steel tank..... JB weld maybe??


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 13, 2014)

I would roll with it as is.  No JB.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 13, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> how would i do this on aluminum? its not a steel tank..... JB weld maybe??



The gap is ok...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 13, 2014)

*.............................*

thanks for the moral support guys.... its a minor detail most wont even know unless they are savvy bike people or regular cabers learning their schwinns.... gonna have fun with this one.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jul 13, 2014)

*.........................*

does anyone still make these decals??


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 13, 2014)

Bob has them


----------



## bikeguy (Jul 13, 2014)

SJ_BIKER said:


> how would i do this on aluminum? its not a steel tank..... JB weld maybe??




mig with aluma pro gun or tig weld, no problem at all. I would make a template and just take it to a welder tell him what you are doing. She/ he can splice a piece into the panel  to fit like a tight glove, or just leave it looking like crap....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jul 13, 2014)

bikeguy said:


> mig with aluma pro gun or tig weld, no problem at all. I would make a template and just take it to a welder tell him what you are doing. She/ he can splice a piece into the panel  to fit like a tight glove, or just leave it looking like crap....




I'm not sure he is done making all the adjustments, the last picture I saw it looked pretty close. Not all hanging cantilever tanks fit like a glove in the frame. I know this from experience and owning more than a handful. Not everyone has easy access to a good tig welder, and even then someone as critical as you seem to be, might comment about the nose on that tank looks like crap because it's slightly longer.


----------



## bikeguy (Jul 14, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> I'm not sure he is done making all the adjustments, the last picture I saw it looked pretty close. Not all hanging cantilever tanks fit like a glove in the frame. I know this from experience and owning more than a handful. Not everyone has easy access to a good tig welder, and even then someone as critical as you seem to be, might comment about the nose on that tank looks like crap because it's slightly longer.




One would never know the splice was put in , if done correctly.  If not, it will look like crap. That is why you want a GOOD AC tig welder....

AND

All one has to do to find a good tig welder, if there is not one you know of in the area, is go to the Miller website and ask. 

You will get 10 people offering to help. Most for little to very reasonable, might even trade welding service for ?????? or take it to a CC or trade school training in advanced AC tig and it will be free..... 

If he was around here I would do it just to see if he could tell it was modified.....


----------



## IRONHORSE (Jul 15, 2014)

Smitty didn't say you would notice the splice, his comment was directed to someone critical noticing the nose of the tank being longer.

Please show us your perfect cantilever autocycles.

Or maybe change your username to WelderLord.


----------



## bikeguy (Jul 19, 2014)

IRONHORSE said:


> Smitty didn't say you would notice the splice, his comment was directed to someone critical noticing the nose of the tank being longer.
> 
> Please show us your perfect cantilever autocycles.
> 
> Or maybe change your username to WelderLord.




He stated there were some that had a problem finding good welders, I explained where to find them, anything else?


----------

